# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Wetenschappelijk bewezen, gezond en blijvend vermageren met de African Mango

## FRANCOIS580

We zoeken voortdurend naar meer doeltreffende producten om gezond te vermageren en ons gezond streefgewicht ook te behouden. Een vermageringsproduct dat ook bij ons populairder wordt is ongetwijfeld het extract van de Afrikaanse versie van de hier bij ons bekende mango. Maar is vermageren met het extract van de African Mango wel gezond en welke invloed heeft het nog op onze gezondheid? 

Deze Afrikaanse mango is vergelijkbaar met de exotische mango die bij ons al bijzonderd goed is ingeburgerd. African Mango en vooral voedingssupplementen met het extract van deze Afrikaanse vrucht genieten nu ook bij ons heel wat aandacht, vooral van diegenen die op een gezonde manier hun streefgewicht willen bereiken én behouden. Deze Afrikaanse mango is een vrucht die perfect vergelijkbaar is met de mango zoals we die ook hier kennen, maar in principe is de Afrikaanse variant eigenlijk geen mango. De African Mango groeit aan de Irvingia- boom en wordt alleen vanwege zijn uiterlijke gelijkenis met ‘onze’ mango ook wilde, Afrikaanse, of bos- mango genoemd.

*Steenvrucht*
De African Mango is een steenvrucht die vooral afkomstig is uit de regenwouden van Zuid- Afrikaanse Kameroen. De resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken leerden dat deze vrucht vele helende eigenschappen bezit. erg Vooral de zaden zijn enorm populair, en dit vanwege hun positieve invloed op onze gezondheid. De pitten van de African Mango worden ter plaatse gedroogd en meestal in poedervorm in vele producten verwerkt. Dat is het geval in Afrikaanse pasta’s, Afrikaans dika- brood, Afrikaanse Gabon- chocolade in allerlei plantaardige oliën, en in natuurlijke verdikkingsmiddelen.

*Hormonen*
Dat je hormonen invloed hebben op je lichaamsgewicht is al lang bekend. Overgewicht is in vele gevallen het gevolg van een onevenwicht tussen je verschillende hormonen. Een hormoon dat een belangrijke invloed heeft op je lichaamsgewicht is leptine, dat je energieverbruik en hongergevoel regelt. Zo geeft Leptine aan je hersenen de opdracht wanneer het energie en vet moet verbranden of wanneer het vet moet opslaan in organen en/of spierweefsels. Als je regelmatig een of ander dieet volgt of weinig eet dan wordt de aanmaak van dit hormoon verstoord. Met als resultaat dat je verzadigingsgevoel wordt beperkt, en je vlugger een hongergevoel hebt waardoor je ook meer trek hebt in zoete, en ongezonde tussendoortjes. Mede door een gebrek aan energie krijg je last van overgewicht. En uitgerekend de African Mango bevat een hoge concentratie aan leptine. Dat werd zelfs wetenschappelijk aangetoond en eerder gepubliceerd in het vooraanstaand medisch tijdschrift ”Lipids in Health and Disease’. De resultaten van al deze wetenschappelijke onderzoeken tonen zwart op wit aan dat Afrikaanse mango je gezond en blijvend doet vermageren, dus zonder het bekende jojo effect. African Mango, ook in poedervorm, past in ieder gezond dieet en dat kan van niet veel voedingssupplementen gezegd worden!

*Superfood*
De zaden van de Afrikaanse mango bieden je nog veel meer gezondheidsvoordelen. Het extract van de Afrikaanse mango geeft je .../... 

Lees verder...

----------

